# My first shot at ABT's -  a new favorite



## chisoxjim (Apr 12, 2009)

With tips from this site, and others I tried ABT's yesterday as I was doing an all afternoon smoke of some ribs and polish.

12 jalapenos seeded filled with a cream cheese mixture(roasted garlic, cumin, green onions, crab, and monterey jack). Wrapped in uncooked bacon, smoked for 2 hours.


brilliant, thanks for the tips.


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Mmmm...they look perfect!!


----------



## morkdach (Apr 12, 2009)

nice houd ya like em they look preety tastie


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks,  they tasted great,  a little kick, but very good.  The roasted garlic in the cream cheese was a winner.  

Next time I may throw the parts of the jalapeno I sliced off to seed the peppers in the food processor, and add that to the cream cheese mix.


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice looking ABTs.

I'll never get used to seeing them smoked with their stems though.  Looks too much like a rodent to me


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 12, 2009)

thats pretty funny.


----------



## rivet (Apr 12, 2009)

Hmm. Never thought of that, though that'll make for even more fun eating!


----------



## creative rock (Apr 12, 2009)

Awesome looking ABT's... Makes me want to get a batch going soon.

sorta a Rat Pack ABT?
Thanks for sharing!
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## pignit (Apr 12, 2009)

Now thats funny!


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 13, 2009)

I could see doing another batch this weekend,  this time I gotta remember to wear gloves when seeding the jalapenos.

I showed the pictures to someone and they called them "turd rangoons"


----------



## grothe (Apr 13, 2009)

Real nice ABTs....came out perfect!!


----------



## grillzilla (Apr 16, 2009)

Very nice looking A.B.T.s.I wish mine were that nice.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks,

this weekend I am going to use a little less cream cheese(no crab) stuffing, and add either a lil' smokey link under the bacon, or some chorizo.


----------



## tn_bbq (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks great.

ABTs are always a hit.


----------

